# world news did anyone notice this ????



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

yesterday here in NSW the news showed a story about a protest to stop Asian Elephants being shipped out to Australia from Thailand ...........the trucks carrying the crates had wait for it !!! "BEN LINE TRANSPORT" on the front of the cabs and on the doors are they still around the plot thickens ...............Backsplice (Read)


----------



## rstimaru (Jun 15, 2005)

As thy say very interesting keep us informed of any developments


----------



## Willie Mac (Oct 28, 2005)

*Ben Line Agencies*

There's a company operating out in the Far East called "Ben Line Agencies". Same houseflag as the old Ben Line on their Web Page. According to their introductory page a separate company Ben Line Agencies (BLA) was set up in 1987 using the network of offices that were already there. Whether there is still any link to the Thomson dynasty that controlled the Edinburgh based Ben Boats, I don't know. 

Willie Mac


----------

